# Стажировка



## незарегистрированный (10 Мар 2006)

Уважаемые доктора!

Я врач, работаю в травматологии уже 5 лет (отделение сочетанной травмы).
В течение года я стал интересоваться восстановительной медициной, в частности, применением гимнастики, массажа, нетрадиционными методами реабилитации после спортивных, автотравм. Некоторый опыт в восстановлении моих пациентов с применением упражнений, плавания у меня есть. Я читал, что в Вашей клинике накоплен интересный опыт в этой сфере, скажите, есть ли у Вас курсы по данным направлениям, стажировка, и т.д.? Как можно пройти обучение?

Виктор, г. Санкт-Петербург


----------



## Михаил (13 Мар 2006)

Курсы планируется провесли 26 марта в г. Саратове.

Набираем группу из варачей а также младшего и среднего мед. персонала.
Название программы *"Дефанотерапия и основы постизометрической релаксации".*
Курсы включают в себя 10 часов лекций и 5 часов практических занятий.
Стоимость 2000 руб.
Для дополнительных вопросов и для записи, звоните по т.8-8452-523244
С уважением Бобырь М.А.


----------

